
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (September 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
famolus
SEEKING WORK — Remote Only, Travel Possible (Based in Thailand)

We are a 2-person team (couple team) with CS background. Our focus is on
front-end development and UI design.

\- Prior to starting an agency together, we have been freelancing with
startups remotely and one of us also has experience freelancing with Bizzy (YC
S15)

\- Both went to Make School (YC W12) in San Francisco

\- One of our open source project has 760 stars on GitHub
([https://github.com/famolus/htpressablebutton](https://github.com/famolus/htpressablebutton))

Technologies: angular2, angularjs, objective-c, swift, ionic, gulp/grunt,
webpack, sass, scss, less, typescript, postcss, laravel, aws, firebase,
sketch, framer.js

\- Website: [https://famolus.com](https://famolus.com) (built w/ Angular 2 —
featured on sitesee.co & [http://ddtomorrow.com/famolus-site-design-
love](http://ddtomorrow.com/famolus-site-design-love))

\- Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/famolus](https://dribbble.com/famolus)

\- Github: [https://github.com/famolus](https://github.com/famolus)

\- Email: hn@famolus.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['backbone','node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
senko
SEEKING WORK - remote

I run a small Python dev shop (Django mainly, some Flask), working mostly with
startups and small companies (web apps, REST APIs, misc bits of Python all
around). Love working on MVPs and we try to strike a good balance between tech
excellence and the realities of startup work (shifting priorities,
quick'n'dirty vs tech debt, etc).

Recent work: * for clients [https://github.com/stormpath/stormpath-sdk-
python](https://github.com/stormpath/stormpath-sdk-python)
[http://funder.io/](http://funder.io/) * own
[https://github.com/dobarkod/django-
queryinspect](https://github.com/dobarkod/django-queryinspect)
[https://awwapp.com/](https://awwapp.com/)

For tech keywords and more info visit
[https://goodcode.io/](https://goodcode.io/) or just hit me up at
senko@goodcode.io (or have a look at my HN profile).

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK Canada, Remote

I'm a data scientist with more than 10 years experience in machine learning
and analytics. I focus on thorny problems for business, the sort that IF they
can be solved will move the needle in real ways. Someone else may have tackled
the problem and failed, or it just looks too complex to even start. If you
want to get in touch my email is in my profile.

Some of the types of things I've done in the past:

    
    
      - Scored accounts for collections agencies. Improving collections by over 30%.
    
      - Built preventative fleet maintenance models, decreasing maintenance costs by 23%.
    
      - Built an application to optimally place physical sensors for a military security application.
    
    

Currently freelancing to bootstrapping a business.

Technical skills include: Deep learning, Machine learning, Python, Haskell,
Mathematica, SQL, Tensorflow, Spark, GPGPU, GIS, Big data, AWS, Devops,
Agile/CI/CD, Git/HG, Postgres, Linux and others.

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely. Will
travel for on-site training.

15 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

* Architecture and code reviews.

* In-person training for iOS app development for developers and non-developers. Separate classes. 10-15 person in a class. Email for details.

* Also interested in one-time engagement for ideation and product scoping.

Example experience: trained existing employees in a company on iOS app
development so they are better able to plan their product roadmap/design as
well as hire developers

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK

Remote (Based in Baltimore, MD)

Get more users, sales leads, or customers.

I consult B2B tech companies on customer acquisition. That includes doing
inbound marketing, acquisition funnels, optimizing conversion rates, lead
generation, marketing operations, and marketing automation.

Past and present clients include:

\- Multinational telecom company

\- NoSQL DB (one acquired by Apple)

\- DevOps monitoring software

\- Recurring billing platform

\- Leading enterprise data science platform

\- Mobile advertising platform

\- Leading ecommerce platform

\- And more...

Far more technical and effective than your typical marketer; I deploy code and
can talk shop with engineers and data scientists just as well as with
marketers.

Think you could use my help? Send me an email (greg[at]gkogan.co) or read more
at [http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co).

------
rch
SEEKING FREELANCERS, Geneva (Switzerland) to work remotely.

[http://demographicsmedia.com](http://demographicsmedia.com) offers web design
& development, data analysis & warehousing as well as videos and copywriting
services to UN bodies and international foundations in Switzerland. We are
looking for talented freelancers with affordable hourly rates. If interested,
email ingrid@demographicsmedia.com indicating availability, timezone, and
portfolio.

------
jventura
SEEKING WORK - Lisbon, Portugal or Remote

Full-stack Python web developer with previous experience on Statistics,
Natural Language Processing and Text-Mining. I have a NLP PhD, previous
teaching experience, and I'm currently available for online tutoring on some
of my areas of expertise, which include:

    
    
        * Introduction to programming (Python, C, Java).
        * Full stack web development (HTML, JS and Django/Flask).
        * Using current Python codebases in mobile apps.
        * Introduction to NLP and Text-Mining.
        * Using statistical metrics to extract information from textual data.
        * Software development for Scientists, and data processing.
    

If you are looking to learn and understand about any of the areas above,
contact me on joaojonesventura at gmail. I'm also available for doing
freelance work in the same areas.

You can check my personal website for more information
([http://joaoventura.net/](http://joaoventura.net/)), my github accounts for
some hints on my work
([https://github.com/joaoventura/](https://github.com/joaoventura/) and
[https://github.com/flatangle/](https://github.com/flatangle/)) or check some
of my current products
([http://elements.flatangle.com/](http://elements.flatangle.com/) and
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flatangle....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flatangle.charts)).

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Fort Collins/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (React, Angular,
Knockout, Backbone, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design,
front-end, back-end, product management, small business, microservices (SOA),
Test Driven Development (TDD), mobile web

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

Nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work? We
started Uplift Agency after 15+ years of combined experience to end those
worries. We’ve worked with companies like NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

We work to understand your product and take initiative to help your projects
do even better. If you're looking for code-monkeys you're visiting the wrong
zoo. We'll speak up when we think a project is heading in the wrong direction.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
emilburzo
SEEKING WORK - remote only - contact@emilburzo.com

Location: Romania, Europe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: generalist but mostly experienced in: modern Java webapps,
native Android apps, Linux Sysadmin -- always open to learning new stacks

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilburzo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilburzo)

More about me: [http://emilburzo.com](http://emilburzo.com)

Recent personal projects:

\- [https://graticule.link](https://graticule.link) \-- privacy conscious
Android location sharing app

\- [https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/) \-- search
frontend with advanced syntax for the "Who is hiring?" thread

\- [http://ambient.emilburzo.com](http://ambient.emilburzo.com) \-- DIY
ambient monitoring (temperature/humidity so far)

\- [https://templater.emilburzo.com/](https://templater.emilburzo.com/) \-- a
tool for those quick one-time templated text generation needs

\-
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.emilburzo....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.emilburzo.nexus7sms)
\-- utility app that enables SMS use on the Nexus 7 LTE tablet (regular SMS
functionality was hidden/disabled from the user until Android 6.0)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
pyvek
SEEKING WORK

Remote (based in WB, India; not willing to relocate)

Full stack back-end and frontend developer

Frontend: Javascript, React.js, HTML, CSS (responsive design from scratch)

Backend: Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Postgres, Scrapy

Mobile: React-Native, Phonegap

Also proficient in application deployment over linux based servers, using
Ansible when necessary.

Github: [https://github.com/vivekagr](https://github.com/vivekagr)

Email: vivek <at> vivek.im

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer based in Atlanta. I've built a profitable startup,
so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a minimum amount of
direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks--React, Angular
etc...), C#, Elm, Java, Go, CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and constantly
learning), and experience with many other languages and frameworks. I can
handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to contact me if you
don't see your technology stack listed.

Rates $60-90 per hour. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

Recent Client: [https://mink.io/](https://mink.io/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

I can also bring in a designer if the project requires it. His portfolio:
[http://michaelkrontz.com/](http://michaelkrontz.com/)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
lukestevens
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Sydney, Australia).

Need copywriting help? I’d love to chat. I’m interested in helping developers
tell their product story, be it through a landing page, drip campaign, or
other marketing material. I love getting a deep understanding of technical
products so I can explain them clearly and concisely. A coherent product story
told in a compelling manner doesn’t just mean better conversion rates, it
means clear communication through your entire customer lifecycle. That’s what
I’m here to help with.

I have a broad background in design, front-end development, writing (I’m a
published author), and analytics, so I can write, design, build, measure, and
test. I’ve been freelancing for a decade and happily provide references. I’m
easy to work with, reliable, and laser-focused on results.

You can read a bit more about what I offer here:
[http://thatsanicepage.com/consulting](http://thatsanicepage.com/consulting)

Email: luke@thatsanicepage.com

I’m a friendly guy, so don’t be afraid to say hello :)

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or on-site (Europe/US preferred) I'm
a passionate generalist developer with two decades of experience.

My primary interest is in creating MVPs, but I also do refactoring and
bugfixing work. Besides backend-heavy web work, I'm also proficient in making
browser-based games with WebGL/Pixi/Three.js, as well as desktop/mobile
software using Unity3D/C#.

Preferred languages: PHP, JavaScript / Node.js, C#, Lua, C/C++

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
      * My indie game project: http://udven.com/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo@openfu.com

------
lexi-mono
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance, with potential for on-site trips

Certified Xamarin developer here with mobile cross-platform experience in
everything from Xamarin.Forms to native. Designed, built and released iOS &
Android apps for multiple happy clients in the double digits.

Proficient in:

\- cross-platform development for various screen dimensions: smartphone,
watch, tv & tablet

\- MVVM architecture and adjacent libraries (MvvmCross, etc.)

\- connecting mobile apps to backend services via REST APIs

\- offline functionality, local storage (Sqlite, Realm, etc.) and syncing
strategies

\- authentication and sharing features using social APIs

\- error-proofing existing mobile apps with Xamarin Test Cloud and other
reporting tools

\- designing and implementing performance & optimization strategies

\- additional services around mobile apps: UI/UX, prototyping, server-side /
APIs work

Website: [http://crossplatform.io](http://crossplatform.io)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/alexandramarin01](https://linkedin.com/in/alexandramarin01)

Email: alexandra.marin01@gmail.com

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling but different
rates than usual apply in that case.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 and many other web-related technologies.
I'm a long-time Java developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as
well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

In the past 3 years I've mainly been developing AngularJS applications (having
started with Angular 2 recently) with Java / Spring back-ends and PostgreSQL
databases. Among other things, many of these applications make of use complex
data analysis and data visualization (using D3.js, NVD3, Chart.js).

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 16 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
joshdotsmith
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer, designer (plus others on team
if needed) • Mobile: Swift, iOS • Front end: JavaScript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS •
Back end: Elixir, Phoenix, Ruby, Rails, JSON APIs, Postgres, Docker • Design:
Sketch, Illustrator, Photoshop • Data-driven with experience in analytics,
customer acquisition and retention

Website: [http://coderly.com/](http://coderly.com/) and
[http://talkingcode.com/](http://talkingcode.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/joshsmith](https://github.com/joshsmith)

Email: josh@coderly.com

I run a small consultancy but willing to work individually. You can see some
of our projects at our website.

Three of us with similar skill sets available to work on projects. Prefer
working on new projects as first technical team to build an MVP, but also
enjoy team augmentation with the right team.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a senior/lead DevOps with 15 years experience tuning & hosting web
applications and I'm on the lookout for the next challenge.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large, distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a very scalable application that makes great use of k8s' scaling
& resiliency features. Multiple stacks namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still posting on the HN freelancer thread.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2016-09@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
saiko-chriskun
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2bNaXki](http://bit.ly/2bNaXki)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
Rproject
SEEKING FREELANCER:

Language: R Location: Germany Remote Work: Possible

We are looking for someone who has an extensive experience in R specifically
and good programing practices in general. The task will require you to fully
update the IBrokers packages
([https://github.com/joshuaulrich/IBrokers](https://github.com/joshuaulrich/IBrokers))
to the newest Interactive Brokers API version and throughout check it core
functionality (unit testing). We will specify exact functionalities that needs
to be tested.

The current team is located in Germany. But it is very much possible to work
remotely from any part of the universe :)

We very much prefer someone who has an extensive experience of developing or
maintaining packages in R.

Please apply here:
[https://goo.gl/forms/oZ5nNbPikP0mWckm1](https://goo.gl/forms/oZ5nNbPikP0mWckm1)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack developer can build your MVP in a turnkey way (requirements in,
working MVP or proof-of-concept product out).

Projects 1- to 6-months long with budgets ~US$15k-90k.

Services:

\- sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope

\- estimate time/cost to implement

\- design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-
end UI

\- perform simple server buildouts

\- integrate with SaaS APIs

Preferred tech stack:

\- Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails

\- Data: SQL or NoSQL

\- Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript

\- Server: Linux in cloud/VPS

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, Clojure, PHP, and C#.
Timelines from 1 day to 3 months. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com or
[https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - UK / Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Stylus, Sass, Less, Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, React, Redux,
Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

------
softwarerero
Remote or Barcelona | Contract | 50-100% | System Administrator / DevOps

We are a startup in the education space working from Barcelona and about 8
other locations and need an administrator/DevOps (with strong Ops) that helps
us to scale.

We are currently working with MongoDB, Redis, Nginx, LINUX, Amazon AWS, Git,
IBM Watson and a few dozen of APIs. Our developers use CoffeeScript for
Meteor, Swift for iOS, Java and C++ for Android.

You should help us to plan and maintain a scalable hosting architecture, to
standardize and manage environments for development, stage and production,
help with performance optimizations, monitoring, load and content
distribution, test automation, failover, backup and security.

We would like to start with a two month contract and continue if all goes
well. Our founders have worked on successful startups in the past.

Knowing Meteor and it's special treatment of the Oplog would be a plus.

~~~
debrebelute
I can help you with these requirements. We have an offshore team in India who
can help, the costing will also be very less.

debanjan@rebelute.com

------
solomone
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA or Remote

Freelancer developer with a corporate background. I've built large websites
for Microsoft, Vevo, and MySpace. In my freelance career I've done fullstack
work from Swift/iOS/ObjC projects to Angular/React/HTML5/Node/Mongo projects.
My last two projects were both iOS apps which can be found here:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/upshot-simple-video-
editor/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/upshot-simple-video-
editor/id1018148249?mt=8)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/livecap-gaming-
highlights/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/livecap-gaming-
highlights/id1054289989?mt=8)

Find me here: [http://lithe.net](http://lithe.net)

Solomon

------
shuzchen
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / Las Vegas area

I've been big on python testing lately. I've implemented testing for large
python projects at two companies now, bring them from 0% coverage to 100%
coverage. I'm well versed on mocking tools to isolate components for testing,
make tests deterministic, and remove the need for networking (who wants to run
tests that rely on third party things).

I've been a remote worker for about half a decade now, so I had a track record
of getting things done without direct supervision. I'm also available for
other work. I'm a generalist with a vast amount of experience working with web
technologies. I am capable of doing system admin and orchestration (ansible is
my favorite), backend code (I prefer django and tornado) and frontend UI work
(who isn't using react nowadays).

contact: shu DOT chen AT freelancedreams DOT com

------
jtcchan
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver, CA / Remote (GMT -8)

Conversion-focused UX/UI Designer; Rails/JS Full Stack Developer

\----------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, I'm John, a conversion-focused UX designer from Vancouver, Canada.

I run a conversion optimization consultancy
([https://2xcd.com/](https://2xcd.com/)) where I help my clients get higher
conversions on key metrics by applying design best practices and conducting
online experiments.

Past results include:

\- Increased sign ups for a well known SaaS product (15M+ users) by over 28%
(~1500/sign ups per week, millions of new revenue annualized)

\- Increased sign ups for my own SaaS product by 2.5x from a single CTA split
test (from 9.2% to 23.3% - xxx/month)

\- Increased revenue for a MicroSaaS / side project by 7.5x (by redesigning a
4-stage funnel with strong conversion lifts at each stage, $2500MRR)

I take pride in creating designs that pay for themselves, so if your project
is not optimized and you can invest $xxxx for 2-10x returns, get in touch.

I've also been coding for 10+ years and can help your project with front-end
development (HTML, CSS /SASS, JS/jQuery). I've worked with Rails, Angular,
Ember and PHP and can navigate my way around most frameworks. If you have a
side project, e-commerce site or SaaS that needs an expert to 1) clean up your
UI, 2) improve the user experience, or 3) clarify your marketing messages, I'm
your guy.

Site: [https://2xcd.com/](https://2xcd.com/) (for services and ballpark
quotes)

Github: [https://github.com/jtcchan](https://github.com/jtcchan) (for sample
code, project references)

Email's in my profile. Thanks!

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: currently in SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Clojure, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, C, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me (at) gildedhonour /dot/ com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com) (CV,
contacts), [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

====================== I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile
applications for the last 6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data
science: big data, nlp, machine learning, etc and this has become one more
area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Get in touch!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
siscia
SEEKING WORK - Europe / Remote.

Strange mix between developer and tech lead.

I understand code, I understand business and I understand people. I use to
work as a simple backend developer, but in the last jobs I find myself mostly
helping the company that hired me from a more high level point of view.

If you are not sure what is the best next step to take I can definitely help
you out.

I am data driven, and in the sweet position where I actually could write your
product, so I know what is possible, what is reasonable and what is just a
terrible idea to avoid.

I only collaborate on project where I know that I can provide good ROI, if I
have doubts about my ability to help you, you will definitely know and
probably I will turn down the job.

So, to recap, a data driven developer grow into a more managerial position.

Of course before to work together I allocate 10 hours free of charge to let mw
understand your product and problem.

------
cooooper
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred, open to onsite in Seattle

I'm a product designer from Seattle. I've worked with big companies like
Amazon and Microsoft, but I prefer working closely with smaller companies and
startups. I take an analytical approach to my design, and enjoy working on
problems with many moving parts. In that sense, I'm platform agnostic and can
work on iOS, Android, or web or desktop apps.

I like to be involved in the entire design process - ideation, testing,
wireframing, visual design, UI/UX, prototyping - but if you have done some
stuff on your own and just need help getting over the finish line, I can jump
in at any stage.

You can see some of my work on my website. Other projects that are under NDA I
can show by request.

[http://coopercrosby.com](http://coopercrosby.com)

hi@coopercrosby.com

Thanks!

Cooper

------
f3r3nc
SEEKING WORK - NYC / Budapest, Hungary + Remote - Full-stack Web / mobile
development team

ZenHeads is your remote dev team at hand, team of 8 including the founders. We
help build your MVP and beyond (ref: classport.fit / trkr.net / riport.co.hu /
soctics.com)

    
    
      * Mobile: preferably Xamarin MVVM Cross (Android / iOS / WinMobile) or Unity3d (VR)
      * Frontend: React, Redux, Angular (turning more towards React nowadays), D3
      * Backend: Django/Python, Erlang
      * Databases: Postgres, Redis 
      * OS: Debian Linux
      * Hosting: AWS or any smaller VPS. provisioning with Chef / Fabric
      * CI: Gitlab
      * Clients from NYC / high profile investors
    

info+hn@zenheads.hu

[http://zenheads.hu](http://zenheads.hu)

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
mikkel
SEEKING WORK (Denver; Remote) Full Stack / Machine Learning senior engineers

We are building a platform to help businesses utilize machine learning
solutions. We offer consulting for new solutions and optimization on existing
solutions.

Python/Tensorflow example:
[https://github.com/255BITS/hypergan](https://github.com/255BITS/hypergan)

Code examples available upon request. We <3 bootstrappers and startups. Email
me at mikkel[at]255bits.com Keywords: JS, Ruby, Python, Groovy, Devops,
Docker, Node, React, CouchDB, SQL, Rails, Tensorflow, Machine Learning

We also have web apps used by thousands daily, using a variety of languages
and technologies.

[https://www.255bits.com/](https://www.255bits.com/)

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web development,
front-end, back-end and DevOps.

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher
API, socket.io

● JavaScript, jQuery, React, Gulp.js, Git, AWS, S3, CloudFront

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a recent task management
app that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
tfb
SEEKING WORK - Remote; I'm in Colorado.

I'm a full stack expert with years of experience ranging from modern web dev
to robotics & embedded systems to gaming engines. Passionate about great tools
and great design and I enjoy pushing technology to the next level.

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node.js w/ Babel, WebPack, React.js w/
Flux, Redux, HTML5, CSS3, NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB), SQL (MySQL), Linux, Git,
Embedded Systems (C, C++), whatever you need!

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-zisSYSW820cXB3OWZVWDBKTV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-zisSYSW820cXB3OWZVWDBKTVE)

Email: See Résumé :)

[https://github.com/timbur](https://github.com/timbur)

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote, live in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, Heta.co.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Sifter for issue tracking, Slack to
keep in touch with clients. Resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with technical help to make required changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging sites, Continuous Integration and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
rohit29
SEEKING WORK (Remote | India(NCR))

I am based out of India(IST) and looking for remote position (Preferably)
About Me I am a developer by profession , explorer by nature and curious by
heart.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
    
      * Javascript  ['node','socketIO'];
    
      * NodeJS
    
      * PHP [Doctrine, cakePHP, qcubed]
    
      * Tinkering with GO currently
    

Currently working with one of the leading hyperlocal player in india as a
backend developer (django/flask/python/redis/sql/ELK stack/Celery/RabbitMQ)
and was working with india's leading Real estate portal prior to this
(housing.com)

Day to day job @current workplace include ,

    
    
        Integration with/for our clients.
    
        Third party rest API modules (DRF).
    
        Scripting module preparing various business reports built  using python and pandas.
    
        Regular contribution in product development like all internal portals,apart from various other features.
    

Other Projects

Also works as a Freelance Consultant and have worked with number of clients in
telecom sector, government org, designer firms,
startups(birac.nic.in,hellonomnom.com, signizers.com, teledna etc) and have
worked with various tools and tech stacks including PHP ,NodeJS
([https://hackrtc.herokuapp.com/](https://hackrtc.herokuapp.com/) \-- node +
webRTC magic)

Also have taken up completely unknown tech stack in the past and made peace
with them easily!

My work profile

Resume: [http://bit.ly/rohit_resume](http://bit.ly/rohit_resume)

Github: [http://bit.ly/rohit_github](http://bit.ly/rohit_github)

Linkedin: [http://bit.ly/rohit_linkedin](http://bit.ly/rohit_linkedin)

Looking forward to hear more from you (listening on
jain.rohit.2929[AT]gmail.com)--Please mention HN

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5 + ES6), jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON,
Adobe CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt, Webpack

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
ddorian43
SEEKING WORK

Location: AL/EU/UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search, Postgresql/Mysql, Cassandra, Redis

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
won startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a MIT
research team, worked for big us-franchise and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
kosmos1337
SEEKING WORK - Warsaw, Poland - Remote OK - Travel possible.

We're a small software house with several completed SaaS projects behind our
belts (see sugester.com, invoiceocean.com).

Some of our favorite technologies include Ruby on Rails, Elixir, Erlang,
Phoenix Framework, React Native, Javascript, HTML5, Java and GitHub.

We are also fluent in various AWS offerings, including EC2 (Elastic Compute
Cloud), RDS (Relational Database Service), S3 (Simple Storage Service), SQS
(Simple Queue Service), SES (Simple Email Service), Route 53 (Amazon's DNS
service) and Elastic Search.

More information available at radgost.com or szymon@radgost.com.

------
aburan28
Seeking: job as Full Stack Developer,SRE,or Backend Engineer

Location: Washington

DC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python,Blockchain,Cryptocurrency
development,DevOps,Flask/Django,AWS,Jenkins,Travis,Puppet,HBase

Résumé/CV: [https://aburan.io/resume.pdf](https://aburan.io/resume.pdf)

Email: aburan28@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
buran-66277a35](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-buran-66277a35)

Github: [https://github.com/aburan28](https://github.com/aburan28)

------
ShaneCurran
SEEKING WORK (Dublin, Ireland / Remote) - shane@libramatic.com

I'm a full-stack software developer/web developer mainly working in Node.js,
but with experience in PHP, NoSQL and Redis. I've been involved in projects in
areas from FinTech to Risk Analysis as well as enterprise SaaS tools. I've
built high-scale distributed systems in the past and am looking for exciting
projects with huge potential.

LinkedIn:
[https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran)

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK — Remote Only

Hi, my name is Jonathan I'm a software developer working with several
technologies but mainly .NET and PHP I have over 10 years of experience
developing applications, sites, etc.

I also have a team to work withwe do projects together for android and iOS

Technologies: .Net, PHP, Node, Web (and all related)

Resume/CV: [http://ionisolarz.com/](http://ionisolarz.com/),
[https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz](https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

------
sdoowpilihp
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Los Angeles / PST)

Full Stack Engineer with more than ten years of experience developing large
consumer applications. I have developed iOS applications and websites that
service millions of users daily. I have experience working at every part of
the stack, including client, server, and Ops.

Technologies: Python, PHP, Ruby, Redis, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Percona,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Nginx + the usual web frameworks. Obj-C /
Swift.

Résumé/CV: [http://pvw.io](http://pvw.io)

Email: phil -> pvw.io

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK - London - Remote or London

We are a tech agency doing MVPs and machine learning projects.

Strengths are:

\- Python (Django, Flask, numpy ecosystem)

\- JavaScript (frontend) / Go / Haskell

\- devops using [NixOS]([http://nixos.org/](http://nixos.org/))

See [https://wearewizards.io/](https://wearewizards.io/) and our blog at
[https://blog.wearewizards.io/](https://blog.wearewizards.io/)

We're available for a chat at team AT wearewizards.io if you want to know
more!

------
igotaprinter
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Ann Arbor

Fullstack / DevOps / Front End UI / Release Eng

I can help get your project on the right track by developing a CI pipeline and
automated test routines.

I can develop rapid MVPs with logins and e-commerce components or maintain
legacy apps and hook them into modern development techniques.

I can develop data warehousing routines and data visualization front ends.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markkimsal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markkimsal)
Find my portfolio on linkedin, then find the contact page.

------
JanVanRyswyck
SEEKING WORK: \- Location: Brecht, Antwerp / Belgium (CET) \- Remote: yes \-
Relocation: no \- Technologies: .NET, C#, F#, C, C++, JavaScript, Node.js,
SQL, Ruby, Clojure \- Full resume: [http://principal-
it.be/resume.html](http://principal-it.be/resume.html) \- Websites:
[http://principal-it.be](http://principal-it.be),
[http://janvanryswyck.com](http://janvanryswyck.com)

------
fredgrott
SEEKING WORK OR FREELANCING

Greater ChicagoLand Remote

The name of the android app game is that responsive app. My GWSFluidx
framework:

[https://github.com/shareme/GWSFluidx](https://github.com/shareme/GWSFluidx)

allows me to make smooth as butter UIs without using RxJava or Agera.

If you are recently funded start-up than maybe a butter smooth UI in an
android app that is fully responsive is what you app users are looking for.

CV, etc at:

[https://shareme.github.com/resume.html](https://shareme.github.com/resume.html)

------
edsrzf
SEEKING WORK - Auckland, New Zealand or remote

I'm Evan Shaw. I have been writing high performance, scalable backends and
RESTful APIs in Go (Golang) for the last five years. I also have strong C and
C++ skills, as well as experience with a variety of other languages and
technologies. I'm good at diving into and making sense of unfamiliar code
bases to add features, optimize, or refactor.

GitHub: [https://github.com/edsrzf](https://github.com/edsrzf) Email:
edsrzf@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below.

Here're some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK

Location: NYC or remote.

Website: [http://qureshimedia.com/](http://qureshimedia.com/)

email: contact@qureshimedia.com

A Tiny Product Design consultancy. Small team BIG talent. UX/UI mobile apps.
Responsive web. Our design demonstrates simplicity and value. Technology
should Beautiful, Useful and invisible. Our new new thing is a product design
sprint. Using the [http://www.gv.com/sprint/](http://www.gv.com/sprint/)
sprint model.

Ask for work samples.

------
pjlegato
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Remote

Clojure programmer / software architect / systems designer seeking contract
gig. 20 years of pro software experience at your service.

Extensive experience with Postgres, relational database modelling / schema
design, full stack web apps, Unix / Linux, message queues, complex HA cloud
systems architecture. Working proficiency in many problem domains, including
NLP, credit card processing, trading, and more.

Let's talk about your project! Email: pjlegato at gmail dot com

------
darklighter3
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US) I am a senior full-stack developer and
DevOps/infrastructure engineer.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/React, Java, Healthtech/HL7, Chef,
Jenkins, AWS

GitHub: [https://github.com/crwohlfeil](https://github.com/crwohlfeil)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil)

You can get in touch with me at crwohlfeil@gmail.com

------
silenteh
SEEKING WORK - Zurich Switzerland - REMOTE

Freelancer with more than 15 years of experience.

Recent work:

\- Developed a Java service which saves 50% of costs to an Amazon EC2
customer: Java + Netty

\- Developed a advertising server which handles over 50 billion impressions
per month: Java + Netty

\- Developed a statistics collector which records over 50 billion impressions
per month: Scala + Netty + Akka + HDFS

\- Writing Golang code for over two years

\- DevOps role: created several continuous integration and deployment
pipelines.

\- Over 10 years of Linux management

I prefer long term projects.

Email in the profile.

Sebastian

------
jrejaud
SEEKING WORK | MOBILE ENGINEER | - San Francisco, CA (Remote OK)

Freelance Native Mobile Engineer (Android and iOS).

I focus on MVPs (Mobile and Backend) for early stage startups.

You can take a gander at my prior projects, github, and client feedback on my
website: [http://www.jordanrejaud.com/](http://www.jordanrejaud.com/).

[http://www.jordanrejaud.com](http://www.jordanrejaud.com)

------
akrakesh
I'm a web and mobile designer SEEKING WORK

Experience: 5 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
yeayea
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (Travel Ok)

Location: South Asia

Big Data Engineer with more than 9 years Enterprise Dev Experience. Strong
Engineering School.

Technologies: Hadoop, Pig, Spark, MapReduce, HBase et al., C++, C, STL, Core
Java, Data Structures, Algorithms, Multithreading, Performance Engineering,
Scalability.

Résumé/CV/linkedin: [https://bit.ly/2bGFEc4](https://bit.ly/2bGFEc4)

Email: see ABOUT or CV

------
z0a
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Bay Area, California)

Technologies: python, django, postgres/mysql, redis, celery, javascript, html,
C

Mainly focused on building MVP's, but open to other projects. Currently
freelancing to bootstrap my own startup. I work very hard, very quickly, and
best of all, I'm a friendly and fun dude. :)

website: [http://superman.io](http://superman.io)

------
jbuss
SEEKING WORK

Southeast MN - Remote OK

I've been an Android Engineer for ~2 years for a startup in San Francisco. I
am working full time right now but am willing to fill another 10-15 hours in
the evenings/weekends if the opportunity is right. LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessedbuss](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessedbuss)

------
aburan28
SEEKING WORK - remote Washington DC Area Resume:
[https://aburan.io/resume.pdf](https://aburan.io/resume.pdf) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
buran-66277a35](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-buran-66277a35) Email:
aburan28@gmail.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Karachi, Pakistan Remote: Yes

\- Developing Web applications in PHP/Laravel.

\- Browser Extension Development.

\- Data Mining and Data scraping in Python. Automated sites like Glassdoor,
Craiglist, Amazon, Rakuten, Instagram etc.

\- Integration of back office systems with Facebook Messenger via Bots.

Profile:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Thanks

------
bepolite
SEEKING WORK (Remote)

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, Ruby on Rails, AngularJs, jquery Datatables,
Javascript

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/achoarnold](https://www.linkedin.com/in/achoarnold)

Resume: [https://bin.arnold.cf/Resume.pdf](https://bin.arnold.cf/Resume.pdf)

email: arnold@archlinux.info

------
jeanlucas
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (based in Brazil)

Developer with experience working with startups, building MVPs with JavaScript
(ember.js + node + psql). Also eager to work with Python, Rails and Elixir,
but not expert on these three.

Built: [http://yiom.github.io/sketchpad/](http://yiom.github.io/sketchpad/)

Contact: jean [at] yiom.com.br

------
StuefenEng
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote (located in Iowa)

Website: [http://stuefenengineering.com](http://stuefenengineering.com)

Email: mattstuefen@stuefenengineering.com

I'm an experienced software engineer looking to break into freelancing. I have
a strong background in:

\- Big data (Hadoop, Spark, R, etc)

\- Web development (ASP.NET, Spring Boot, and Node.js)

\- Embedded software (Linux and WinCE)

\- Test automation (Python)

I look forward to hearing from you!

------
the_engineer
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Electrical Engineering & Computer Science graduate from MIT.

A fan of C++, Python, the Qt framework and electronic circuits but generally
have 10 years programming experience with nearly a dozen languages including
mobile & web.

Love learning about other domains (Mechanical Engineering etc) and nice
looking user interfaces.

engineering.devotee (-at- gmail).

------
gem
SEEKING WORK

Location: London, UK

Remote OK: Yes

Front-end developer specialising in Cordova-based (Phonegap) apps. Typically I
help build MVPs or improve the performance of existing apps. I'm looking for
short-term contracts at the moment.

CV: [https://gearoid.me/about/](https://gearoid.me/about/)

Email: hn@gearoid.me

------
markprovan
SEEKING WORK

Remote Ruby Engineer looking to take on some extra contract work.

I mainy work in Ruby (with Rails) and have experience with Javascript (with
Ember)

My current rate is £40 per hour and I would be looking to take on short/medium
term projects. I can work to tight deadlines for projects that need completed
quickly.

Contact me at: mark(at)prov.works

------
sean_m
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a backend web developer based in Mauritius (GMT+4)

Due to my current bandwidth I can only provide up to 10 hours a week

Skills: PHP, Laravel framework, AWS, API Building, Node.js, Bootstrap

Experience: over 2.5 years working with top financial institutions in Africa
to develop custom web applications & APIs

Contact: sean/at/bitfuel.io

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: London or Remote

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have worked with both Objective-C and
Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago Suburbs, IL

Remote: Yes and preferred

I specialize in Clojure.

I work with companies that are in the process of adopting Clojure save time
and money by avoiding common mistakes and pitfalls.

If you need another hand on a Clojure project or somebody to guide you, send
me an email.

Email in profile.

------
acenasir86
SEEKING WORK - Remote

10 Years Experience. Based in Canada. MTD Time.

Website Designer/Developer. Do back end and front end.

More info can be found here >
[http://www.acenasir.com](http://www.acenasir.com).

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
abdalla
SEEKING FREELANCER - Middlesex NJ - Remote OK

I have more than 10 years of experience in information systems (leading
projects, developing, making architecture and database)

Proficient in:

\- MS .Net

\- Javascript (react, angular, polymer, node)

\- NOSQL (Mongo, ElasticSearch, Raven)

\- SQL

\- Oracle

~~~
147
You might want to edit and say SEEKING WORK instead.

------
hncurator
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Content curator. Available to work on projects part-time, piecemeal or as
needed.

Email: hncurator@gmail.com

------
ritchiea
I'm booked this month but a message to my fellow freelancers to help us all:

If you're posting your info here please upvote the story itself. It helps this
thread be more visible to companies looking for freelancers. There's no reason
to see 28 comments and 15 points. You're only hurting yourself and making us
all less visible if you put your info in a comment without upvoting this page.

------
abhishivsaxena
SEEKING WORK

Location: Milan, Italy Remote: yes Frontend Technologies: react, react native,
realy, canvas for impressive visualizations Backend: Node, RoR, couch, parse,
SQL

I recently did a react native realy app, and really loved it, so I'm looking
for something similar.

Resume available on request - abhishiv/gmail.com

